# Grenoble : PommeBouffe 6 : 21 Mai 2005



## Taho! (23 Avril 2005)

*Bouffe Pomme Grenette 6 *





 avec l'aimable participation de MacGénération (car pour l'instant il y a beaucoup de Macgéens)
Une organisation Taho!, noces, banquets et iPod _(Portables laissés au vestiaire, ce n'est pas une Lan... Seul Michel Netzer a une dérogation !)_


*Samedi 21 Mai 2005  : en Mai, achète le Mac qui te plaît...*
*Grenoble ville olympique : Tous chez Pizza Lolo*


*Au programme : combat de posters, boissons offertes par Apple Inc., Cocktails "tempête sous un crâne", et des nioubs comme s'il en pleuvait ! 
Chasse au yéti dans les rues ! 
Un spectacle de choix pour posteurs avertis (+ de 3000 posts exigés) !
Il n'y aura pas de places pour tout le monde, inscription obligatoire préalable !  *







=============​ 

_*Je viens, sûr !!*__





, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

- Taho!
- 

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- 
- 

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*





-
-


----------



## WebOliver (25 Avril 2005)

*Bouffe Pomme Grenette 6 *





 avec l'aimable participation de MacGénération (car pour l'instant il y a beaucoup de Macgéens)
Une organisation Taho!, noces, banquets et iPod _(Portables laissés au vestiaire, ce n'est pas une Lan... Seul Michel Netzer a une dérogation !)_


*Samedi 21 Mai 2005  : en Mai, achète le Mac qui te plaît...*
*Grenoble ville olympique : Tous chez Pizza Lolo*


*Au programme : combat de posters, boissons offertes par Apple Inc., Cocktails "tempête sous un crâne", et des nioubs comme s'il en pleuvait ! 
Chasse au yéti dans les rues ! 
Un spectacle de choix pour posteurs avertis (+ de 3000 posts exigés) !
Il n'y aura pas de places pour tout le monde, inscription obligatoire préalable !  *







=============​ 

_*Je viens, sûr !!*__





, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

- Taho!
- 

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- WebO (à voir, encore incertain)
- 

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*





-
-


----------



## iMax (25 Avril 2005)

*Bouffe Pomme Grenette 6 *





 avec l'aimable participation de MacGénération (car pour l'instant il y a beaucoup de Macgéens)
Une organisation Taho!, noces, banquets et iPod _(Portables laissés au vestiaire, ce n'est pas une Lan... Seul Michel Netzer a une dérogation !)_


*Samedi 21 Mai 2005  : en Mai, achète le Mac qui te plaît...*
*Grenoble ville olympique : Tous chez Pizza Lolo*


*Au programme : combat de posters, boissons offertes par Apple Inc., Cocktails "tempête sous un crâne", et des nioubs comme s'il en pleuvait ! 
Chasse au yéti dans les rues ! 
Un spectacle de choix pour posteurs avertis (+ de 3000 posts exigés) !
Il n'y aura pas de places pour tout le monde, inscription obligatoire préalable !  *







=============​ 

_*Je viens, sûr !!*__





, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

- Taho!
- 

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- WebO (à voir, encore incertain) (et Pascal et Sophie, y viennent ?  )
- iMax (Miam les pizzas de Pizza Lolo :rateau: ) (reste à vérifier mes disponibilité + même condition que ci-dessous à moins que WebO ait une p'tite place pour moi :love: )
- J_K (Si boite à vitesse de la Mercedes réparée d'ici là.  (Lausanne-Grenoble en troisième ça va être chiant  )

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*





-
-


----------



## appleman (27 Avril 2005)

*Bouffe Pomme Grenette 6 *





 avec l'aimable participation de MacGénération (car pour l'instant il y a beaucoup de Macgéens)
Une organisation Taho!, noces, banquets et iPod _(Portables laissés au vestiaire, ce n'est pas une Lan... Seul Michel Netzer a une dérogation !)_


*Samedi 21 Mai 2005  : en Mai, achète le Mac qui te plaît...*
*Grenoble ville olympique : Tous chez Pizza Lolo*


*Au programme : combat de posters, boissons offertes par Apple Inc., Cocktails "tempête sous un crâne", et des nioubs comme s'il en pleuvait ! 
Chasse au yéti dans les rues ! 
Un spectacle de choix pour posteurs avertis (+ de 3000 posts exigés) !
Il n'y aura pas de places pour tout le monde, inscription obligatoire préalable !  *







=============​ 

_*Je viens, sûr !!*__





, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

- Taho!
- 

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- WebO (à voir, encore incertain) (et Pascal et Sophie, y viennent ?  )
- iMax (Miam les pizzas de Pizza Lolo :rateau: ) (reste à vérifier mes disponibilité + même condition que ci-dessous à moins que WebO ait une p'tite place pour moi :love: )
- J_K (Si boite à vitesse de la Mercedes réparée d'ici là.  (Lausanne-Grenoble en troisième ça va être chiant  )
- appleman (on va tenter mais emploi du tps incertain...)
-

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*





-
-


----------



## Balooners (29 Avril 2005)

*Bouffe Pomme Grenette 6 *





 avec l'aimable participation de MacGénération (car pour l'instant il y a beaucoup de Macgéens)
Une organisation Taho!, noces, banquets et iPod _(Portables laissés au vestiaire, ce n'est pas une Lan... Seul Michel Netzer a une dérogation !)_


*Samedi 21 Mai 2005  : en Mai, achète le Mac qui te plaît...*
*Grenoble ville olympique : Tous chez Pizza Lolo*


*Au programme : combat de posters, boissons offertes par Apple Inc., Cocktails "tempête sous un crâne", et des nioubs comme s'il en pleuvait ! 
Chasse au yéti dans les rues ! 
Un spectacle de choix pour posteurs avertis (+ de 3000 posts exigés) !
Il n'y aura pas de places pour tout le monde, inscription obligatoire préalable !  *







=============​ 

_*Je viens, sûr !!*__





, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

- Taho!
- Balooners

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- WebO (à voir, encore incertain) (et Pascal et Sophie, y viennent ?  )
- iMax (Miam les pizzas de Pizza Lolo :rateau: ) (reste à vérifier mes disponibilité + même condition que ci-dessous à moins que WebO ait une p'tite place pour moi :love: )
- J_K (Si boite à vitesse de la Mercedes réparée d'ici là.  (Lausanne-Grenoble en troisième ça va être chiant  )
- appleman (on va tenter mais emploi du tps incertain...)
-

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*





-
-


----------



## WebOliver (29 Avril 2005)

Je viendrais bien... mais faut que je trouve un lieu pour la nuit (sont confortables les ponts sur l'Isère?...  ), et je dois être reparti le lendemain avant 13 heures.  

Pour LeSqual et Pitchoune, faut leur demander.


----------



## Balooners (29 Avril 2005)

Chez moi si tu veux pas de soucis : Canapé Lit, wifi ....


----------



## iTof (29 Avril 2005)

*Bouffe Pomme Grenette 6 *





 avec l'aimable participation de MacGénération (car pour l'instant il y a beaucoup de Macgéens)
Une organisation Taho!, noces, banquets et iPod _(Portables laissés au vestiaire, ce n'est pas une Lan... Seul Michel Netzer a une dérogation !)_

*Samedi 21 Mai 2005  : en Mai, achète le Mac qui te plaît...*
*Grenoble ville olympique : Tous chez Pizza Lolo*

*Au programme : combat de posters, boissons offertes par Apple Inc., Cocktails "tempête sous un crâne", et des nioubs comme s'il en pleuvait ! 
Chasse au yéti dans les rues ! 
Un spectacle de choix pour posteurs avertis (+ de 3000 posts exigés) !
Il n'y aura pas de places pour tout le monde, inscription obligatoire préalable !  *






=============​ 
_*Je viens, sûr !!*__





, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_
- Taho!
- Balooners

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
- WebO (à voir, encore incertain) (et Pascal et Sophie, y viennent ?  )
- iMax (Miam les pizzas de Pizza Lolo :rateau: ) (reste à vérifier mes disponibilité + même condition que ci-dessous à moins que WebO ait une p'tite place pour moi :love: )
- J_K (Si boite à vitesse de la Mercedes réparée d'ici là.  (Lausanne-Grenoble en troisième ça va être chiant  )
- appleman (on va tenter mais emploi du tps incertain...)
- iTof, c'est plus près d'Avignon et ça peut-être possible niveau coût...  (Scénic dispo depuis Lyon  )

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




-
-


----------



## J_K (1 Mai 2005)

*Bouffe Pomme Grenette 6 *





 avec l'aimable participation de MacGénération (car pour l'instant il y a beaucoup de Macgéens)
Une organisation Taho!, noces, banquets et iPod _(Portables laissés au vestiaire, ce n'est pas une Lan... Seul Michel Netzer a une dérogation !)_


*Samedi 21 Mai 2005  : en Mai, achète le Mac qui te plaît...*
*Grenoble ville olympique : Tous chez Pizza Lolo*


*Au programme : combat de posters, boissons offertes par Apple Inc., Cocktails "tempête sous un crâne", et des nioubs comme s'il en pleuvait ! 
Chasse au yéti dans les rues ! 
Un spectacle de choix pour posteurs avertis (+ de 3000 posts exigés) !
Il n'y aura pas de places pour tout le monde, inscription obligatoire préalable !  *







=============​ 

_*Je viens, sûr !!*__





, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

- Taho!
- 

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- WebO (à voir, encore incertain) (et Pascal et Sophie, y viennent ?  )
- iMax (Miam les pizzas de Pizza Lolo :rateau: ) (reste à vérifier mes disponibilité + même condition que ci-dessous à moins que WebO ait une p'tite place pour moi :love: )
- J_K (Boîte de vitesse de la Mercedes en état pour le 21!  Alors iMax, on y va?)

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*





-
-


----------



## WebOliver (5 Mai 2005)

*Bouffe Pomme Grenette 6 *





 avec l'aimable participation de MacGénération (car pour l'instant il y a beaucoup de Macgéens)
Une organisation Taho!, noces, banquets et iPod _(Portables laissés au vestiaire, ce n'est pas une Lan... Seul Michel Netzer a une dérogation !)_

*Samedi 21 Mai 2005  : en Mai, achète le Mac qui te plaît...*
*Grenoble ville olympique : Tous chez Pizza Lolo*

*Au programme : combat de posters, boissons offertes par Apple Inc., Cocktails "tempête sous un crâne", et des nioubs comme s'il en pleuvait ! 
Chasse au yéti dans les rues ! 
Un spectacle de choix pour posteurs avertis (+ de 3000 posts exigés) !
Il n'y aura pas de places pour tout le monde, inscription obligatoire préalable !  *






=============​ 
_*Je viens, sûr !!*__





, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_
- Taho!
- Balooners
- WebO... soyons fous. 


*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
- iMax (Miam les pizzas de Pizza Lolo :rateau: ) (reste à vérifier mes disponibilité + même condition que ci-dessous à moins que WebO ait une p'tite place pour moi :love: )
- J_K (Boîte de vitesse de la Mercedes en état pour le 21!  Alors iMax, on y va?)
- appleman (on va tenter mais emploi du tps incertain...)
- iTof, c'est plus près d'Avignon et ça peut-être possible niveau coût...  (Scénic dispo depuis Lyon  )

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




-
-


----------



## Taho! (5 Mai 2005)

en voilà une bonne nouvelle !


----------



## golf (5 Mai 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> - WebO... soyons fous.


Cela eut été indigne du délégué permanent de ne point faite ce léger déplacement 
T'as plus qu'à embarquer le navigateur de course [surnommé "A<->B", dit aussi "l'autre droite"] et son éternel copain


----------



## Balooners (6 Mai 2005)

Je vois que j'ai gentiment été évincé :mouais:


----------



## WebOliver (6 Mai 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Je vois que j'ai gentiment été évincé :mouais:



Mais non, si tu veux tu pourras dormir avec moi de nouveau.  :love: 



			
				golf a dit:
			
		

> Cela eut été indigne du délégué permanent de ne point faite ce léger déplacement
> T'as plus qu'à embarquer le navigateur de course [surnommé "A<->B", dit aussi "l'autre droite"] et son éternel copain



En soute oui.


----------



## golf (6 Mai 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Je vois que j'ai gentiment été évincé :mouais:


Ah, ben, c'est une reprise de post de l'inénarrable tête en l'air de J_K 
Pis, not'WebO a pas vu que t'as été zappé :rateau:


----------



## golf (6 Mai 2005)

*Bouffe Pomme Grenette 6 *





 avec l'aimable participation de MacGénération (car pour l'instant il y a beaucoup de Macgéens)
Une organisation Taho!, noces, banquets et iPod _(Portables laissés au vestiaire, ce n'est pas une Lan... Seul Michel Netzer a une dérogation !)_

*Samedi 21 Mai 2005  : en Mai, achète le Mac qui te plaît...*
*Grenoble ville olympique : Tous chez Pizza Lolo*

*Au programme : combat de posters, boissons offertes par Apple Inc., Cocktails "tempête sous un crâne", et des nioubs comme s'il en pleuvait ! 
Chasse au yéti dans les rues ! 
Un spectacle de choix pour posteurs avertis (+ de 3000 posts exigés) !
Il n'y aura pas de places pour tout le monde, inscription obligatoire préalable !  *






=============​ 
_*Je viens, sûr !!*__





, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_
- Taho!
- Balooners
- WebO... soyons fous. 
-

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
- iMax (Miam les pizzas de Pizza Lolo :rateau: ) (reste à vérifier mes disponibilité + même condition que ci-dessous à moins que WebO ait une p'tite place pour moi :love: )
- J_K (Boîte de vitesse de la Mercedes en état pour le 21!  Alors iMax, on y va?)
- appleman (on va tenter mais emploi du tps incertain...)
- iTof, c'est plus près d'Avignon et ça peut-être possible niveau coût...  (Scénic dispo depuis Lyon  )

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




-
-


----------



## Taho! (6 Mai 2005)

ça être une bonne nouvelle, je me disais aussi

iTof : tu es le bienvenu ! Et tu vois, un samedi soir, c'est plus simple à gérer !


----------



## Taho! (8 Mai 2005)

*Bouffe Pomme Grenette 6 *





 avec l'aimable participation de MacGénération (car pour l'instant il y a beaucoup de Macgéens)
Une organisation Taho!, noces, banquets et iPod _(Portables laissés au vestiaire, ce n'est pas une Lan... Seul Michel Netzer a une dérogation !)_

*Samedi 21 Mai 2005  : en Mai, achète le Mac qui te plaît...*
*Grenoble ville olympique : Tous chez Pizza Lolo*

*Au programme : combat de posters, boissons offertes par Apple Inc., Cocktails "tempête sous un crâne", et des nioubs comme s'il en pleuvait ! 
Chasse au Banshee (ex-yéti) dans les rues ! 
Un spectacle de choix pour posteurs avertis (+ de 3000 posts exigés) !
Il n'y aura pas de places pour tout le monde, inscription obligatoire préalable !  *






=============​ 
_*Je viens, sûr !!*__





, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_
- Taho!
- Balooners
- WebO... soyons fous. 
-

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
- iMax (Miam les pizzas de Pizza Lolo :rateau: ) (reste à vérifier mes disponibilité + même condition que ci-dessous à moins que WebO ait une p'tite place pour moi :love: )
- J_K (Boîte de vitesse de la Mercedes en état pour le 21!  Alors iMax, on y va?)
- appleman (on va tenter mais emploi du tps incertain...)
- iTof, c'est plus près d'Avignon et ça peut-être possible niveau coût...  (Scénic dispo depuis Lyon  )

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




-
-


----------



## iTof (11 Mai 2005)

Hello, y'a-t-il du neuf ?


----------



## Taho! (11 Mai 2005)

oui, 3 personnes inscrites sur mon forum, on devrait être 10 en tout d'ici à la bouffe...
et toi y'a du neuf ? tu viens ?


----------



## J_K (11 Mai 2005)

*Bouffe Pomme Grenette 6 *





 avec l'aimable participation de MacGénération (car pour l'instant il y a beaucoup de Macgéens)
Une organisation Taho!, noces, banquets et iPod _(Portables laissés au vestiaire, ce n'est pas une Lan... Seul Michel Netzer a une dérogation !)_

*Samedi 21 Mai 2005  : en Mai, achète le Mac qui te plaît...*
*Grenoble ville olympique : Tous chez Pizza Lolo*

*Au programme : combat de posters, boissons offertes par Apple Inc., Cocktails "tempête sous un crâne", et des nioubs comme s'il en pleuvait ! 
Chasse au Banshee (ex-yéti) dans les rues ! 
Un spectacle de choix pour posteurs avertis (+ de 3000 posts exigés) !
Il n'y aura pas de places pour tout le monde, inscription obligatoire préalable !  *






=============​ 
_*Je viens, sûr !!*__





, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_
- Taho!
- Balooners
- WebO... soyons fous. 
-

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
- iMax (Miam les pizzas de Pizza Lolo :rateau: ) (reste à vérifier mes disponibilité + même condition que ci-dessous à moins que WebO ait une p'tite place pour moi :love: )
- appleman (on va tenter mais emploi du tps incertain...)
- iTof, c'est plus près d'Avignon et ça peut-être possible niveau coût...  (Scénic dispo depuis Lyon  )

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




- J_K (Je suis de service sécurité à un concert ce soir-là, désolé.  )
-


----------



## Taho! (11 Mai 2005)

iMax, tu vas pas nous faire faux bond deux week-ends de suite ?


----------



## WebOliver (11 Mai 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> iMax, tu vas pas nous faire faux bond deux week-ends de suite ?



 En principe il descend avec moi... on sera fixé le jour avant.


----------



## iMax (11 Mai 2005)

J'ai mon anniversaire le 23 et je soupçonne Mlle iMax d'avoir préparé un truc pour moi ce WE là, mais j'en sais pas plus.... 

Donc, comme d'hab', Oli: on verra à la dernière 

Tu pars quand, toi ?


----------



## WebOliver (11 Mai 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Tu pars quand, toi ?



Samedi matin.


----------



## Taho! (11 Mai 2005)

Tiens, WebO, on parle de toi sur Pomme Grenette, ou presque

si vous êtes là en début d'après-midi, on peut toujours aller boire un coup avant la bouffe...


----------



## iTof (11 Mai 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> J'ai mon anniversaire le 23 et je soupçonne Mlle iMax d'avoir préparé un truc pour moi ce WE là, mais j'en sais pas plus....
> 
> Donc, comme d'hab', Oli: on verra à la dernière
> 
> Tu pars quand, toi ?


 ça ne porte pas malheur de faire la fête avant ?  :rateau:
> de la Pomme Grenette et des Pommes Helvêtes le même jour ? Faut que je vienne


----------



## Taho! (16 Mai 2005)

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
- iMax (Miam les pizzas de Pizza Lolo :rateau: ) (reste à vérifier mes disponibilité + même condition que ci-dessous à moins que WebO ait une p'tite place pour moi :love: )
- appleman (on va tenter mais emploi du tps incertain...)
- iTof, c'est plus près d'Avignon et ça peut-être possible niveau coût...  (Scénic dispo depuis Lyon  )

où en est-on pour vous trois ?

je réserve le resto jeudi, donc dernière semaine pour ça


----------



## iMax (16 Mai 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> J'ai mon anniversaire le 23 et je soupçonne Mlle iMax d'avoir préparé un truc pour moi ce WE là, mais j'en sais pas plus....



Mes soupçons sont confirmés :love:

Donc pas de pommeBouffe pour cette fois   

Mais c'est promis, je reviendrai 

Peut-être à celle de juin avec un JK sous le bras, qui sait


----------



## Taho! (16 Mai 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Peut-être à celle de juin avec un JK sous le bras, qui sait


J'ai même déjà la date, mais je vais laisser passer celle de Mai avant

donc vous êtes tous d'accord pour dire qu'une bouffe par mois est un bon rythme ?


----------



## iMax (16 Mai 2005)

Ben heu... Je sais pas moi.... 

A ce rythme là, je ne peux pas venir chaque fois, je sais pas ce qu'il en est pour les autres....


----------



## Taho! (17 Mai 2005)

*Bouffe Pomme Grenette 6 *





 avec l'aimable participation de MacGénération (car pour l'instant il y a beaucoup de Macgéens)
Une organisation Taho!, noces, banquets et iPod _(Portables laissés au vestiaire, ce n'est pas une Lan... Seul Michel Netzer a une dérogation !)_

*Samedi 21 Mai 2005  : en Mai, achète le Mac qui te plaît...*
*Grenoble ville olympique : Tous chez Pizza Lolo*

*Au programme : combat de posters, boissons offertes par Apple Inc., Cocktails "tempête sous un crâne", et des nioubs comme s'il en pleuvait ! 
Chasse au Banshee (ex-yéti) dans les rues ! 
Un spectacle de choix pour posteurs avertis (+ de 3000 posts exigés) !
Il n'y aura pas de places pour tout le monde, inscription obligatoire préalable !  *






=============​ 
_*Je viens, sûr !!*__





, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_
- Taho!
- Balooners
- WebO... soyons fous. 
- Jean
- ctrl_alt_suppr
- ThiGre + ThiGresse

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
- iMax (Miam les pizzas de Pizza Lolo :rateau: ) (reste à vérifier mes disponibilité + même condition que ci-dessous à moins que WebO ait une p'tite place pour moi :love: )
- appleman (on va tenter mais emploi du tps incertain...)
- iTof, c'est plus près d'Avignon et ça peut-être possible niveau coût...  (Scénic dispo depuis Lyon  )

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




- J_K (Je suis de service sécurité à un concert ce soir-là, désolé.  )
-


----------



## Taho! (17 Mai 2005)

Pour venir au restaurant : 

Rocade Sud, sortie 5 (Eybens), suivre la direction Eybens et remonter jusqu'au carrefour suivant l'échangeur, il y a un Crédit Agricole à droite après le feu. Continuez tout droit, Pizza Lolo se trouve 500 mètres plus haut, sur la gauche. 

*Bouffe Pomme Grenette  *

 *Vendredi 21 Mai 2005 à 19h30 *

*Pizza Lolo 
107 av Jean Jaurès 
38320 EYBENS*

*Plan d'accès*


----------



## iTof (18 Mai 2005)

*Bouffe Pomme Grenette 6 *


 

avec l'aimable participation de MacGénération (car pour l'instant il y a beaucoup de Macgéens)
Une organisation Taho!, noces, banquets et iPod _(Portables laissés au vestiaire, ce n'est pas une Lan... Seul Michel Netzer a une dérogation !)_

*Samedi 21 Mai 2005 : en Mai, achète le Mac qui te plaît...*
*Grenoble ville olympique : Tous chez Pizza Lolo*

*Au programme : combat de posters, boissons offertes par Apple Inc., Cocktails "tempête sous un crâne", et des nioubs comme s'il en pleuvait ! *
_*Chasse au Banshee (ex-yéti) dans les rues ! *_
_*Un spectacle de choix pour posteurs avertis (+ de 3000 posts exigés) !*_
_*Il n'y aura pas de places pour tout le monde, inscription obligatoire préalable ! *_






=============




_*Je viens, sûr !!*__





, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_
- Taho!
- Balooners
- WebO... soyons fous. 
- Jean
- ctrl_alt_suppr
- ThiGre + ThiGresse
*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
- iMax (Miam les pizzas de Pizza Lolo :rateau: ) (reste à vérifier mes disponibilité + même condition que ci-dessous à moins que WebO ait une p'tite place pour moi :love: )
- appleman (on va tenter mais emploi du tps incertain...)

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




- J_K (Je suis de service sécurité à un concert ce soir-là, désolé.  )
- iTof, impondérable familiale très tôt le lendemain...


----------



## Taho! (18 Mai 2005)

iTof : ce n'est que partie remise !


----------



## WebOliver (21 Mai 2005)

C'est bien calme ici...    Je vais tout soudain© sauter dans la WeboMobile. J'arriveuhhh...  :love:


----------



## Taho! (21 Mai 2005)

dernière ligne droite, rendez-vous ce soir


----------



## Lio70 (21 Mai 2005)

Bonne PommeBouffe!


----------



## Macounette (21 Mai 2005)

Amusez-vous bien ! :love:  on attend les photos ...


----------



## lalou (21 Mai 2005)

Salut les dauphinois,
Dommage que je sois si loin (et moins fou que WebOlivier    )... Je garde tellement de bons souvenirs de cette ville et de ses habitantes 
 :love: 

Bonne bouffe


----------



## golf (21 Mai 2005)

lalou a dit:
			
		

> ...et moins fou que WebOlivier...


Il est pas ouf, il a pas le choix, c'est un délégué permanent


----------



## Taho! (21 Mai 2005)

lalou a dit:
			
		

> Salut les dauphinois,
> Dommage que je sois si loin (et moins fou que WebOlivier    )... Je garde tellement de bons souvenirs de cette ville et de ses habitantes
> :love:
> 
> Bonne bouffe


un jour tu auras l'occasion de venir, on prépare (tout doucement ) une ÆS dans la ville où il y a des bulles pour monter...


----------



## Taho! (21 Mai 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Il est pas ouf, il a pas le choix, c'est un délégué permanent


une petite before en live des chez Baloo...
WebO, sponsor officiel des Bouffes Pomme Grenette


----------



## Taho! (21 Mai 2005)

En fait, seul WebO devrait avoir un APN...


----------



## Macounette (21 Mai 2005)

Ah la la qu'est-ce que vous feriez sans les suisses©


----------



## supermoquette (21 Mai 2005)

de fades fondues savoyardes ?


----------



## golf (21 Mai 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> de fades fondues savoyardes ?


Heuuu...
Là, on en en Dauphiné  :mouais: 
Aller, va pour un Gratin Dauphinois  :rateau:


----------



## Taho! (22 Mai 2005)

le gratin dauphinois n'est pas de Grenoble. Nous on fait dans les noix et les bières... aux noix ! 

je rentre tout juste de la soirée (après que WebO et Baloo m'aient largués en plain Grenoble. J'ai eu beau faire tous les bars, je ne les ai pas retrouvés !) qui s'est très bien passé avec de bons moments, comme toujours !

Cicile, M. Belette (!) et Fabiouno sont montés de Valence, WebO représentaient la Suisse et Grenoble était représentée par ThiGre et sa compagne, Baloo, sa compagne D) et son père, ainsi que crtl_alt_suppr, Xavier d'Anazys et votre serviteur, soit 12 personnes... Et non, ni Michel, ni Banshee (ex-Yefi) n'ont osé pointer leur nez à la Bouffe !

Bonne ambiance, bonne nourriture, bonne bière aux noix et de bons amis, la recette d'une bonne soirée !
La prochaine sera en Juin (si vous êtes partants), je vous poste ça prochainement !


----------



## WebOliver (22 Mai 2005)

'tain il est où ce resto... je le trouve pas. :hein:


----------



## Taho! (22 Mai 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> 'tain il est où ce resto... je le trouve pas. :hein:


On croirait entendre Cicile !


----------



## Macounette (22 Mai 2005)

Et les photos ? hmmm ? ....


----------



## Taho! (22 Mai 2005)

ben à part quelques vidéos sur l'apn de WebO (marche comment ce truc :rateau: ), y'a rien !
j'étais le seul en Chemizafleur© !


----------



## WebOliver (23 Mai 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> ben à part quelques vidéos sur l'apn de WebO (marche comment ce truc :rateau: ), y'a rien !
> j'étais le seul en Chemizafleur© !



'a pu vidéos... 'a pas photos...   Par contre, là je suis en train de terminer mon étude sur la psychologie du geek en pays de Chartreuse. :modo:   La smilitude avec le geek Valaisan est à relever...


----------



## Taho! (23 Mai 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> 'a pu vidéos... 'a pas photos...   Par contre, là je suis en train de terminer mon étude sur la psychologie du geek en pays de Chartreuse. :modo:   La smilitude avec le geek Valaisan est à relever...


 Hallucinant, n'est-ce pas ?!  :modo:


----------



## Macounette (23 Mai 2005)

Ah bon ? expliquez-nous ça une fois....


----------



## Taho! (23 Mai 2005)

Expliquer quoi une fois ?


----------



## Macounette (23 Mai 2005)

Les points communs entre les Valaisans et les Grenoblois. Je m'intéresse beaucoup à l'ethnologie.   et à l'andro... euh, l'anthropologie.


----------



## Taho! (23 Mai 2005)

déjà l'accent n'a rien à voir déjà


----------



## Taho! (23 Mai 2005)

MP pour Golf : maintenant que la bouffe est passée, le flood ne me dérange pas

Je sais, moi non plus 
Par contre, si tu continues à mettre un "G" à golf, t'es bon pour les fraises


----------



## Macounette (23 Mai 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> déjà l'accent n'a rien à voir déjà


puis quoi encore ? habitudes indigènes ? rites typiques ?


----------



## golf (23 Mai 2005)

Quoi qu'il y ait des bizareries, tiens, regarde et écoute : 


			
				Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Ah bon ? expliquez-nous ça *une fois*....


 :mouais:  :rateau:


----------



## Macounette (23 Mai 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Quoi qu'il y ait des bizareries, tiens, regarde et écoute :
> 
> :mouais:  :rateau:


C'est ce qu'on appelle l'intégration culturelle avant l'heure :rateau:


----------



## Taho! (23 Mai 2005)

Déjà, on met des flèches par terre sur la route et des panneaux 150 m au moins avant un carrefour...


----------



## WebOliver (30 Mai 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> 'a pu vidéos... 'a pas photos...   Par contre, là je suis en train de terminer mon étude sur la psychologie du geek en pays de Chartreuse. :modo:   La smilitude avec le geek Valaisan est à relever...



J'ai bien trouvé une photo au fond de mon Ixus, mais c'était avant la bouffe. 






Top les salades. C'était quoi déjà le resto? La Marie-Morgane?


----------



## Taho! (30 Mai 2005)

Oui, la Marie Morganne, très bonne crêperie place Sainte Claire


----------



## Balooners (30 Mai 2005)

Loïc Raison, il a toujours Raison


----------

